# It was an uplifting experience.



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for another great post Johnson. I look forward to all of them


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

As soon as I read the part where you said you were thinking a car had come in...........I filled in the blanks!! Freakin' hilarious!! Always enjoy your stories!!


----------

